# Honey Wheat Too Tart - Suggestions For Next Time?



## jetfoley (1/3/10)

Hey,

I made a Honey Wheat sytle beer a month back and now that I've cracked it, its a bit of a let down. Still ok but too tart.

Recipe

Can of Coopers Australian Pale Ale - 1.7kg
Wheat Malt Palte (weyermann) - 1.5kg
Ale Malt (weyermann) - 0.5kg
Crystal malt Palt - 0.25kg
Heather Honey - 400g

Saaz - 15g @ 20 mins
Saaz - 5g @ flameout (I didnt want this one to be too hoppy)

US05

Yeah so this brew turned out ok, but not great. Wasn't as maltty as I would like, the Honey isn't very Dominant, and there is a tart/citric flavour that works against the bit of malt and honey flavours that are in it.

I havent ever worked with Wheat malts so I'm not sure what characteristics they have, and neither have I used Saaz... This was a bit of experimentation really.

I want to change that recipe and remake it. Any suggsetions? I'd like to keep it as a partial.

Jet


----------



## Screwtop (1/3/10)

JetF said:


> Hey,
> 
> I made a Honey Wheat sytle beer a month back and now that I've cracked it, its a bit of a let down. Still ok but too tart.
> 
> ...




Honey flavour rarely survives primary fermentation use it to bulk prime for a little more success. If you don't like the wheat tartness, reduce the amount of wheat malt next time, swap it out with pale malt. Think I would be starting this kit with unhopped malt extract rather than a hopped kit malt.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------

